# Sandusky Crappie?



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

Anybody catching any crappie around the boat docks in sandusky, yet to get out yet and was wondering if i missed it.
JimG the crappie man u got any suggestions


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

It may be early yet. I just got home from jigging around downtown area and have a few, but really had to work for them.
Water temp at Battery park is 58* and the boats are still tied up in the choice areas and they won't open the docks till the boats are pulled.

It either will be a late bite by the calander or there won't be any this late fall.
I recorded 59* at the Marina opening and last year it didn't pick up for me till it hit 56* in temps.
What I caught tonight was after a motionless movement in about a 4 foot setting in 6 foot of water. I had to use a extra long pole to reach to the areas that are still closed off. The bite was not direct but more of a sucking in and the line had to be watched close. Of the few I caught they were of the larger size.
If this cold weather holds I think next week will be the tell tail story as to if it will be productive or not.
I noticed tonight the few I caught were in the later hours after sunset. First hit came after 9:30 p.m.. I did notice around the lighted areas lots of minnows swimming about, so the food is there.

The water has a hugh green to it right now so I think the conditions are there, all that is needed now is the schools to show up.

I have my fingers crossed, for I have some spots in the freezer.

Wish I could offer you more , but that's all I have.

The one thing I found though is a buddy of mine who only long poles in deeper water ( 10 feet) also is only picking up a few , so I tend to feel they haven't moved in yet.

Good fishing to all,
JimG


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

JimG, are the areas you fish open to the public?? i wouldn't mind gettin' some minnows if they're in there. thanks


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Some of the bank walls at Battery Park are open to the public, but the docks are only opened up after the boats have been removed. There is fencensing all around the docks, to once the fence is opened you can fish them.
There still are quite a few boats there yet.
Shoreline Park is also open to the public and I might add finding Crappie right now is a hit and miss thing. One night there may be a few in one area and the next night they moved.
Next to Damon's at Battery Park is a well lit area that many fish allong the wall , but there also has been very spoty so far.
I wish I could tell you one set area, but I have to do alot of traveling around to conjur up a few so far.
No casting at least for me. I long pole dabbing jigs where ever I can fit into a spot and keep on the move. Just a back pack and pole and by the end of the hunt maybe a few to show for it.
Last year everyone thought they didn't come in , but I found it was just as ice up was ready to form that I did my best catches and it was cold that's for sure.
I happen to think the crappies habits which have been the same for years have gone through a big change and they still haven't settled back into a pattern yet. All you hear is, "it's been bad the last couple of years", but it's been the last couple of years the water has gone through many changes, like becoming clearer and big changes to depths also.
It's a crap shoot right now weither they will put the bite on this fall. 

I don't think the changes are all crappies though, for the last few years the walleye seem to be getting closer and closer following the shad at night for feeding. I wonder at times if the walleye are forcing the crappie out of their normal patterns also.
Guess I can't give you much of the answer your looking for , because I'm scratching my head also.
I will say once the docks open up which I hope is soon, I will then hit it hard to see if they have returned or not.
But I do think at least for now the days of hauling in a bucket full are put on hold till some type of pattern is found. Untill that time I plan on just checking all areas and not stay in one spot to long.
But the thing that gives me hope yet is some of my buds that fish deep outside the Marinas and walls are not into them either, so I happen to feel the movement hasn't occured yet.
Just some thoughts,
JimG


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

jimg thanks for the reply, u are the man


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice report Jim,

It's been rather slow for me as well, Port Clinton area.


----------

